# recommended Real Estate agents Bangalore?



## Nick_Bangaluru (Feb 10, 2021)

Can anyone suggest a housing agent experienced finding apartments/homes for expat families moving to Bangalore? Thanks


----------



## jaswantvaswani (5 mo ago)

I


Nick_Bangaluru said:


> Can anyone suggest a housing agent experienced finding apartments/homes for expat families moving to Bangalore? Thanks


 yea I can


----------

